# Chiquita & Popeye's Babies



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Chiquitas Like I Am Not Feeding You Any More!!








Popeye Is Like Ok I Will Feed You Your Last Feeding.








Vulture Yelling At His Baby Brother.








The 2 Baby Birds and Vulture in the courner and Chiquita on the left


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Those babies looked like they are being plucked! Popeye too! Perhaps you should separate Popeye and the babies to a cage away from Mom and siblings!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

The Babies are no longer with Popeye and chiquita as they are fully weaned I just put them in for pictures!! They are growing their feathers in nicely and have lots of pin feathers and Popeye is growing his feathers back as well, but thanks for your concern


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's good news! I bet they are beautiful!


----------



## TeacherMom (Feb 3, 2009)

Aren't they cute. Little ones always seem to get their way now don't they? hehe


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

so cute.... I do see some pearls.. so dad is carrying the pearl gene too.. and he´s a reversed pied.. or how´s that called?..


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Vulture is such a stunning 'tiel. 

Great photos though, sucks they can't stay babies forever too!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I would call Vulture a heavy pied!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Thanks everyone!!*



sweetrsue said:


> I would call Vulture a heavy pied!


I would to more like heavy pearl pied but yeah he is a character and yeah he is a stunning cockatiel that I raised!!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

The babies are going to grow into stunning adults.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Would love to see new pics of them!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah I just put them to bed but as soon as I can I will post new pics
wait till their feathers come in more as they are starting to come in nicely!


----------

